# 1999 Autorama winning Kustom Trike



## Relic (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought this tricycle as a rusty Ol' piece of junk for $5 bucks and built it as a tribute to my then 1 year old son Sean's first birthday in 1999..entered it under his name and age (1) in the ISCA Autorama and he won first place against all the other bicycles entered at the show-he is still the youngest ever to win a award at a ISCA show! have had it buried in my basement for the last 10 or so years and since joining this website thought i would dig it out and share it with you guys the bullets in the frame were originally red plastic lens but one was missing so we made them along with the grips pedals,cranks and wheels out of t6061 billet aluminum had all the chrome plating done at Advanced plating in Tennessee and i painted it and another friend pinstripe it and made the cool sign. Its something i will keep forever and someday he can pass it on to his kids...If its in the wrong section i apoligize. I have no idea what year or brand it is?? i was guessing somewhere in the 50's? maybe someone could identify it for me...


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 9, 2012)

*rocket*




heres my origanial amf jr rocket ray untouched with all the reflectors


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW...after seeing all that chrome on the AMF Junior Rocket trike!!! Congrats to you and your little boy in winning the prize for it years ago. Definitely a one-of-a-kind custom make over. Check ebay by "tricycle ad" and many times there's old AMF Junior ads from the 50s for sale showing the Rocket trike model.  

Dave


----------



## Relic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey thanks guys!! I have always wondered what kind it was!


----------

